# dual saw



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

What's the concensus on this saw. Just saw Billy Mays pushing it on tv this am.
If you have not seen it yet, you can at dualsaw.com.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

boman47k said:


> What's the concensus on this saw. Just saw Billy Mays pushing it on tv this am.
> If you have not seen it yet, you can at dualsaw.com.


https://www.dualsaw.com/
Bob Vila was pushing that
for Sears 4 or 5 years ago.
Here's their current version....
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Name=Portable+Power+Tools&sName=Circular+Saws


----------



## valleyman (Dec 18, 2007)

I looked at one of these in Sears a while ago. It had that cheap feel of a Harbor Freight tool so i didn't buy it.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

boman47k said:


> What's the concensus on this saw. Just saw Billy Mays pushing it on tv this am.
> If you have not seen it yet, you can at dualsaw.com.


I buy everything Billy Mays trys to sell on TV. The one I like best is the Dewalt 18volt drill lookalike with the dirt auger, only $19.95.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I actually bought the impact gels for my work boots. I have to say, they work great. If the blades were more readily available for the saw I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

WarriorWithWood said:


> I actually bought the impact gels for my work boots. I have to say, they work great. If the blades were more readily available for the saw I'd give it a shot.


$39.00 at sears for the set


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Does it use the same blades as the sears model? Does it have the same chitty motor too? If so faggetaboutit!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you have one? How do you know it's got a sh**ty motor? I'm thinking about buying one just to use for cutting cast iron tubs in place to make removal easier. I'm concerned with how long the blades will last and how long it would take to cut a tub up?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

"How much are replacement blades—Tungsten carbide-tipped?

Tungsten Tipped Blades—Set of specially designed blades for $39.99 and $6.99 S&H. These are replacement blades of the blades that come with the saw. We recommend that you buy a replacement set of these versatile blades so that you will always have a set on hand. "

"What are the product Specs for Omni Dual Saw?

* Power: 900 w/ 3.9A
* Current (no load): 3.4 A
* Frequency: 60 Hz
* Blade Size: 5 In.
* No Load Speed: 6000 RPM
* Depth of Cut (Max.) 1-1/8 In.
* Extension Cord: 8 feet

"
https://www.dualsaw.com/faq.htm


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I had no idea this type of saw had been on the market for 5 years. I am a little surprised by that.
I am not much for buying anything off tv since I bought my dad a set of the one-size-fits-all wrenches many years ago. Even got a chitty set of screwdrivers for free! 
I think I will wait until someone comes out with something that might hold up. I'm thinking if someone could, they already would have. Like was mentioned, I can't see the blades holding up. I like the concept though.
Anyway, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Do you have one?


Nope


Mike Finley said:


> How do you know it's got a sh**ty motor?


Read the Craftstman sites "ratings".


----------



## KTK (Jun 18, 2009)

I just watched the ad on its website. For some reason I got a picture of homeowners bleeding and missing body parts all over the country.


----------

